# Sugarfoot's new 'do!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

First, he was all like 










and










Then came










and at last he was all










and 










So then feeling much lighter he started going










and 










and 










And now he's ready for summer!

Man, it was hard to make that first pass with the clippers. But...it'll grow!
Yes, this is a "mommy 'do," and I know my scissoring skills aren't quite smooth yet, but I'll get there! I'm passionate about my banded topknot, and I was going for sort of bell bottoms. Now he's my shaggy lil' '70's teenager! :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

WOW! He is stylin'!! I love love love photo #5! And your captions are great


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I love the bell bottoms! Super cute. And such looooooooooong legs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks lovely. Suits his new haircut to a "T".


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Galloping the yard,
Masked Poodle and Corgi hear,
“Hi Yo, Sugarfoot, Away!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooooh! I LIKE that!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I really like it. He is so cute. Love the bell bottom and his crown. So cute. Do you own a corgi as well?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, that's Gimble, my husband's corgi; she's an amazing Agility dog. 

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. I'm trying to become used to the new look!

--Q


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the pictures! I think your grooming looks great!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful Poodle! I am beginning to like the partipoodles more and more! Awesome grooming job - he looks so much happier shedding some of the fur! Great Job!


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

I love the action pictures. Your poodle has beautiful hair.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Love the new do! It looks great! He is so 'cool' looking :0)


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

If that description is the look you were going for, you NAILED IT!!!  

Rebecca


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

He is kicking up his heels... Literally!!! I'm sure I will be sad when the day comes for Sammi's first puppy cut. But he looks fabulous!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I think you did a fabulous job!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow you did a great job!!!! Now how do you spell GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## angrymeerkat (Aug 31, 2011)

*love it*

I was thinking of trying a similar cut. I don't think it will look as good since he has much shorter legs.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Bravo!! great job! beautiful boy !!


----------



## Lenerl (May 8, 2012)

He looks gorgeous! Loving the bell bottoms.


----------

